# Hobby Stop West Raceway Toledo Ohio



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

Well folks here is the official start of our new Series. Check out the dates, times, and info on the flyer and we'll see you at the track.

I've posted the roadcourse flyer in this thread and check out our oval flyer in the oval section too!

Pat/Kathy/Bobby and the gang @ Hobby Stop West :wave:

And for pics and videos check out our facebook page at www.facebook.com/hobbystopwest


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

rcwebs said:


> Well folks here is the official start of our new Series. Check out the dates, times, and info on the flyer and we'll see you at the track.
> 
> I've posted the roadcourse flyer in this thread and check out our oval flyer in the oval section too!
> 
> Pat/Kathy/Bobby and the gang @ Hobby Stop West :wave:


Pat, I will see you Sunday.. VTA and I will bring my TC for 13.5 or 17.5:wave:


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

Great time racing on the new carpet. Thanks to the guys that traveled to race with us.

See everyone next week. :wave:

Pat Falgout
Race Director

Hobby Stop West Raceway
2676 Woodville Road #3
Northwood, OH 43619
www.facebook.com/hobbystopwest
419-471-1108
[email protected]


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

rcwebs said:


> Great time racing on the new carpet. Thanks to the guys that traveled to race with us.
> 
> See everyone next week. :wave:
> 
> ...


I like the new carpet see you in a few weeks.


----------



## Chris Furman (Dec 5, 2009)

Yep, was good time. Sorry I couldn't stay until the Mains, have 1.5hr drive home.


----------



## Chris Furman (Dec 5, 2009)

Can you guys order Sweep tires?


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Chris Furman said:


> Yep, was good time. Sorry I couldn't stay until the Mains, have 1.5hr drive home.


I did to still got home about 5:30 with leaving at 4:00.:wave: Running 13.5 Tc was fun have to get use to the new carpet the track is nice a smooth. There should be more people there next time.


----------



## OvalAlston (Jun 3, 2009)

It look like I may come down next time. When is the next race day?


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

OvalAlston said:


> It look like I may come down next time. When is the next race day?


Alston, they have a flyer on the 1st post. Next race day is Sunday the 21st.

I may even try to come down and experiment w/ new set up/tires. key word, (try)

Pat, or anybody else who races there. During the week, when the doors are open till 9pm m-f, is the track set up for on-road, or should i call ahead to make sure before making the trip?

thanks for the info in advance.


----------



## Chris Furman (Dec 5, 2009)

Bigz84 said:


> Alston, they have a flyer on the 1st post. Next race day is Sunday the 21st.
> 
> I may even try to come down and experiment w/ new set up/tires. key word, (try)
> 
> ...



Track has turned into MSI kind of grip levels. Had some folks there traction rolling... So setup will not be so different. Track is shorter although, so gearing will need work.


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

> Pat, or anybody else who races there. During the week, when the doors are open till 9pm m-f, is the track set up for on-road, or should i call ahead to make sure before making the trip?
> 
> thanks for the info in advance.


Usually Monday thru Thursday morning the track is set to Roadcourse! On Thursday we change over to Oval for the Saturday race so Thursday night and Friday it's Oval.

Practice is $5 for half day or $10 for the whole day.

Thanks,

Pat Falgout
Hobby Stop West Raceway
2676 Woodville Road #3
Northwood, OH 43619
419-471-1108
[email protected]
www.facebook.com/hobbystopwest


----------



## OvalAlston (Jun 3, 2009)

Chris Furman said:


> Track has turned into MSI kind of grip levels. Had some folks there traction rolling... So setup will not be so different. Track is shorter although, so gearing will need work.


I will be there traction rolling and all. 

By the way what rubber tires do u guys have in stock. Particularly Solaris medium tires if not I need to order some. Thx


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

Alston,

We should have some Jaco Blues and I've got some APS racing 28S and 32s and some Muchmore 28S and 32s. I'm getting set up to get Solaris for the season but don't have them quite yet.

Pat


----------



## OvalAlston (Jun 3, 2009)

rcwebs said:


> Alston,
> 
> We should have some Jaco Blues and I've got some APS racing 28S and 32s and some Muchmore 28S and 32s. I'm getting set up to get Solaris for the season but don't have them quite yet.
> 
> Pat


Ok thx so much


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

Chris Furman said:


> Track has turned into MSI kind of grip levels. Had some folks there traction rolling... So setup will not be so different. Track is shorter although, so gearing will need work.


thanks for the info Chris. You going to make it this Sunday?


----------



## Chris Furman (Dec 5, 2009)

Bigz84 said:


> thanks for the info Chris. You going to make it this Sunday?


No... I have to work this weekend on a special project. But I'll be there the weekend after.


----------



## little will (Jul 8, 2009)

How is the turn out for 12th scale ?


----------



## Chris Furman (Dec 5, 2009)

little will said:


> How is the turn out for 12th scale ?


None I have seen. World GT has good class.


----------



## OvalAlston (Jun 3, 2009)

Ok so which class is bigger for rubber tire sedan 13.5 or 17.5? Thx


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

OvalAlston said:


> Ok so which class is bigger for rubber tire sedan 13.5 or 17.5? Thx


When I was there they didn't have a 17.5 class.


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

I will be there for 17.5 with another person


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

mrbighead said:


> I will be there for 17.5 with another person


count me in for 17.5 and 25.5 vta.

maybe i can give Erik W a run........yeah right.......


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Bigz84 said:


> count me in for 17.5 and 25.5 vta.
> 
> maybe i can give Erik W a run........yeah right.......


 Erick have his hand full with another race down there that's just as fast as him.:hat:


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

i might come...but da drive...we'll see


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

starrx said:


> i might come...but da drive...we'll see


This would be a good warm-up for next weekend race. So doors open at 9:00 don't be lazy just come and race.


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

mrbighead said:


> This would be a good warm-up for next weekend race. So doors open at 9:00 don't be lazy just come and race.


yeah, what he said ^^^^^^^^^^^^

see you in a few hours Von


----------



## Chris Furman (Dec 5, 2009)

13.5 is most popular there... Both times I was there, 13.5 had 5-6 cars in it. No 17.5... But what I was told was 3 makes a class.


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

starrx said:


> i might come...but da drive...we'll see


Well you miss a great day of race . Two heats of VtA, a good heat of 17.5 wgt 12 scale.good day of race.


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

mrbighead said:


> Well you miss a great day of race . Two heats of VtA, a good heat of 17.5 wgt 12 scale.good day of race.


i over sleept...i got up it was 930 & its 2 1/2hr drive for me


----------



## clarkwhoracing (Sep 26, 2006)

Any schedule updates? When you guys running?


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

They usually race on Sunday for road course. Racing starts between 11-Noon. This weekend they are doing something with F1, VTA, and USGT. No touring car, or pan car this Sunday.


----------



## nrtv20 (Jan 10, 2008)

Adam B said:


> They usually race on Sunday for road course. Racing starts between 11-Noon. This weekend they are doing something with F1, VTA, and USGT. No touring car, or pan car this Sunday.


Yes we are having the UF1-Midwest series in town this weekend! It is on Saturday and Sunday; each day is its own individual race day so if you want to come out and have fun you don’t have to be there the whole weekend. Its $25 to enter and that gets you both days!!


----------



## clarkwhoracing (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks for the info guys. Will head out maybe next weekend. Just picked up a crc xi and need to dial it in and equip it right now.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Had a great time last Sun. Going to try to make it back this again this week

chuck


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

You guys get any 1/12th scale racers?


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

fergie said:


> You guys get any 1/12th scale racers?


Not this season but there are some like myself and my son plus a few others that would bring them out to race with anyone that shows up.

Pat Falgout
Owner

Hobby Stop West Raceway


----------



## snaggy (Mar 9, 2013)

Will there be touring car races after March 2013? I am dying to get back into TC racing and apparently nobody in Detroit area runs anymore. I just found Hobbytalk and Hobby Stop West! I am a throwback to the Rider's days


----------



## johnny lee (Sep 24, 2010)

most of the detroit guys are racing here at hobby stop. the rest retired or went off-road.


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

johnny lee said:


> most of the detroit guys are racing here at hobby stop. the rest wussed out or went lame.


Fixed that for ya.......:hat:


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Had a blast running my F1 car yesterday. Picked up a lot of good info. 

thanks 
chuck


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Hey. Are you racing April 7th? If so what the doors open ans start times. Thanks


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

Hey Pat,

Yes :thumbsup: roadrace on Sunday April 7th. Doors open at 9am racing @ 11am.

Thanks,

Pat Falgout
Hobby Stop West Raceway


----------



## snaggy (Mar 9, 2013)

I am getting my act together to join you guys, but have a few questions. I am new to brushless and have seen reference to not running the sensor? Is that what is meant by blinky? Is everyone brushless these days? I would like to buy the correct set up the first time.
I am thinking either TC or VTA class thanks


----------



## AlGio (Jan 22, 2007)

Everyone runs brushless these days because there is little to no motor maintenance. The TC class is 17.5 with blinky ESC. You can run any ESC but when set to zero timing advance the LED lights in the ESC will blink on and off whereas if you have timing advance dialed into the ESC it will not blink.
This way it is easy to check weather or not you are using advanced timing. However you can still increase the motor timing mechanically by turning the end usually. If you are thinking about running VTA then you need to check the rules because they are very specific on which motor (Novak 25.5) and which ESC's are legal. Just google VTA rules for the web site.
I hope this helps but next week will be the final indoor race for the season then will move to outdoor on the Woodville mall track. Check the RCTech racing forum for a schedule.


----------



## snaggy (Mar 9, 2013)

AlGio said:


> Everyone runs brushless these days because there is little to no motor maintenance. The TC class is 17.5 with blinky ESC. You can run any ESC but when set to zero timing advance the LED lights in the ESC will blink on and off whereas if you have timing advance dialed into the ESC it will not blink.
> This way it is easy to check weather or not you are using advanced timing. However you can still increase the motor timing mechanically by turning the end usually. If you are thinking about running VTA then you need to check the rules because they are very specific on which motor (Novak 25.5) and which ESC's are legal. Just google VTA rules for the web site.
> I hope this helps but next week will be the final indoor race for the season then will move to outdoor on the Woodville mall track. Check the RCTech racing forum for a schedule.


Thanks so much!


----------



## GM8 (Jul 28, 2010)

Do you guys usually have a decent turnout for 17.5 12th scale? Me and a buddy are thinking of coming down from Michigan .


----------

